
Representing Control in the Presence of One-Shot Continuations (1996) [pdf] - noelwelsh
https://www.cs.indiana.edu/~dyb/pubs/call1cc.pdf
======
noelwelsh
Recently there have been a few posts on coroutines on the front page (here's
one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947033)).
This paper provides the background to implement coroutines, as one-shot
continuations are coroutines (see "Revisiting Coroutines" for more on the
relationship.)

A few points I took away:

\- the linked post above had the basic ideas correct

\- the details are fairly involved, though

\- there is a lot of prior work that be leveraged if anyone is attempting an
implementation

